# Man preparing to file in WI



## Leading Man (Dec 11, 2012)

After considerable thought and patience I am coming to the conclusion that I may have to file for a divorce. We've been married 12 years and have 3 kids. Her actions and choices are not acceptable in any marriage. We both work and we both love our kids. I've been reluctant to separate because that would probably mean I would have considerably less time with our kids. My question is: Are there things I need to do prior to filing that will lead to a fairer outcome with respect to custody and placement of our kids? My wife's choices right now are the primary reason our marriage and family will end. It's one thing to lose my wife, and another to lose 50% or more contact with our 3 kids. Any advice in how to prepare?


----------

